# Old School SoundStream Reference 1000s Amp Amplifier NEAR MINT 1 Ohm Stable USA!



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School Soundstream Reference 1000s Amp Amplifier Near Mint 1 Ohm Stable USA | eBay


----------

